# touchpad external hard drive or camera



## timmyk12 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey i've been doing some reasearch, and i'd love to take my external HD and touchpad on deployment with me, and I just had a question or two.

I've seen all the threads and done all the research about people using usb devices with the touchpad, but i've never seen a for sure yes or no. So I am just wondering if you guys could give me that. (a yes or no that is)

using:
micro USB to female usb (USB OTG) adapter
the usb Y cable
the externally powered usb hub

would it be possible to connect to a 2TB external HD (it has an external power source so i'd plug it into the wall, and the hub) and transfer movies/files around?

Another question, is would this USB option enable a USB webcam to work?

If somebody had any definate answerd i'd be really grateful. i'm sorry for my lack of knowledge, this whole customization of tablets, phones etc is new to me.

Thanks,
-Timmyk12


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes theoretically its will I have never used a 2 tb hdd before so I can't say yes. But 8gb thumb drives work well. You using stock touch pad or Android flavored?

Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


----------



## timmyk12 (Mar 10, 2012)

Dual booting CM9 A2 and WebOS actually.

So I appreciate the info on the hd, I'm gonna take the plunge and get the stuff today to test it out.

Any idea on the USB webcam?


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going to say no. Those drivers are most likely not generic like the ones of a fat32 of ntfs drive

Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

i remember seeing someone saying that it was possible if the hdd or whatever peripheral is powered on its own


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Well like and hardware connected to software it needs drivers and sometimes it needs specific drivers. Like hdd they are all basically the same as how they are read. Webcam isn't so generic ie why they can't get it properly working on cm9

Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


----------



## timmyk12 (Mar 10, 2012)

ah, that makes sense. I appreicate the input! It was just a thought. At least he hard drive should work, i'm trying to find the stuff to get it to work, and have it shipped to my house super quick.

Does the Y cable have to have 1 end male and the other end female? or do they both have to be male?

Thanks,
-Tim


----------

